# How do I use my Line 6 Ux2 + Laptop in a live rehearsal?



## AcousticMinja (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey, I've seen a few threads regarding people using their Pods, Vamps, etc in a live context.
I've been contemplating getting a smaller tube amp to haul around instead of my gigantic 4x12 Valveking for small studio rehearsals and whatnot, but since I've read up on this stuff, I've decided instead of investing $300+ in a new amp, I should just use what I've got!

What do I need to use/get to do this and how does one set this up? I've got several outputs on my ux2 including a SPDIF, L/R, etc etc. 

What I have currently is just my Asus Laptop and my Ux2. Nothing fancy, really.  Planning on getting a floorboard for it eventually if I like what I'm hearing enough. 
At the studios I'll be rehearsing at, there will be a PA. I also own 2 passive PA speakers. (The head unit crapped out on me)

Also, lets say I love my tone...is there anyway I can run this through my 4x12 cab those extra PA speakers I have laying around? If so, (and if it requires a power amp) what's the cheapest way to do this?


Thanks for any help guys and sorry for the rather noob-tastic questions.  This is all super new for me.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jul 28, 2012)

I am using a ux1 and a laptop right now for my main preamp. You will need a power amp to amplify the the signal coming from the interfaces out. Look for either a cheap preamp like a crate powerblock, or a cheap Pa amp unit/head.

The signal chain is
guitar into interface into computer, back to the interface into a power amp into a cab/speakers.

honestly peavy revalver's 6505 on the highest settings through a power amp and my cab with v 30's sounds 90% like my old 6505+ I highly recommend going that route on a budget.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 30, 2012)

That sounds awesome. I'll have to check out that Crate some more. Looks like exactly what I need. Thanks dude!


----------



## flaik (Jul 30, 2012)

If you end up going this route it would be best to to have a solid state hard drive. Disk hard drives can get damaged if they're exposed to to much vibration/sound. I learned this the hard way seeing as my laptop is in my practice space haha. That being said if you aren't going to be practicing to loud it shouldn't be a problem, but I would never trust a non solid state drive in a live situation.


----------

